# ranger goes dead after 1 hr of riding



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

Customer brought in a ranger today and says it runs great for 1 hour then goes dead and wont start back up for about 2 hours. Where do you think my problem is??????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do we get a cut of the labor charge for helping?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got spark during this dead condition?


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

yes i will give a cut of the labor if i can fix it and keep my doors open. I have not had a chance to ride that long to see if it is spark or fuel. Was hoping that maybe someone has had the exact same thing and might have a miracle answer. I cetainly do not take lightly to any help i get on here and will pay or buy from dealers here to help out. I just want to keep my shop open Thanks I cannot find a serial number to tell you the yr of this utv nor can i find the size of it???? also, there is 2 breather lines on the back of the carburetor that blend together into one vent line and it is stopped up with a dirt dobbers nest-----will it run that long and vapor lock with out a way too vent the bowl????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ernieb62 said:


> yes i will give a cut of the labor if i can fix it and keep my doors open. I have not had a chance to ride that long to see if it is spark or fuel. Was hoping that maybe someone has had the exact same thing and might have a miracle answer. I cetainly do not take lightly to any help i get on here and will pay or buy from dealers here to help out. I just want to keep my shop open Thanks I cannot find a serial number to tell you the yr of this utv nor can i find the size of it???? also, there is 2 breather lines on the back of the carburetor that blend together into one vent line and it is stopped up with a dirt dobbers nest-----will it run that long and vapor lock with out a way too vent the bowl????


that's a problem right there. that carb vent has to be open.
dang dirt dobbers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep.. The owner is gonna kick himself in the arse when he hears that's all it was! lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

All because of a dang bug lol!


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks guys for the help. we cleaned out the line but i am going to try and run it this weekend to make sure it fixed it. will let you know if it passes. thanks again mimb friends:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob let us know if that worked


----------

